# roller questions



## HANGTOWN FARMS (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi I am a new boat / trailer owner and have a few questions I have to replace the rubber rollers under the boat in the center of the trailer. Kneel rollers I think. )
theres the rubber roller with a axle going through it on the outside though there are what appear to be a hollow tube on each side to keep the axle / roller on .

my question is how do you take it off. when its off what goes back in there to hold it?
sorry about the ignorance heres a few pictures


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are called Roll pins. You tap them in and out with a hammer and a punch.


----------



## HANGTOWN FARMS (Dec 26, 2014)

great thank you


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 30, 2014)

I replaced all of my rollers this summer. MUCH easier getting my boat on and off the trailer now. I replaced my old black rubber rollers with the yellow thermoplastic ones. I also used steel shafts and pal nuts. 

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Boat_Trailer_Parts-sf-Roller_and_Bunk_Parts.aspx


----------

